

Chrome-like Moving Highlight With CSS Gradients - some1else
http://css-tricks.com/moving-highlight/

======
tommi
Please don't start using this. It already bad enough with the Chrome. It's a
nice effect but I don't consider it particularly nice nor user friendly eye
candy.

~~~
some1else
The idea has been around in game user interfaces for a while. The mouse-trail
dhtml animations were a plague, but this pertains to single elements, and may
help elevate their importance in the visual hierarchy.

~~~
moe
The element highlight has a purpose. It tells the user: You are currently
hovering _this_ and your next mouse-click will activate it.

How does highlighting only part of the hovered element help to "elevate"
anything?

------
moe
What's the point?

You either apply this affect as subtly as chrome; then it does nothing for
usability (neither positive, nor negative).

Or you apply it as visible as in this blog post; then it's distracting and
hurts usability.

Either way I can't see why you'd bother. Unless you're a bored google chrome
engineer...

------
samtp
I can't notice it on Chromium

~~~
rlivsey
It doesn't work for me on the article page itself, but it you view the demo
(link at the bottom of the article) then you can see it working.

~~~
sid0
I think he's referring to the effect in the UI itself. I don't see it either,
so it's probably limited to some platforms.

~~~
rlivsey
Ah fair point, I don't use Chromium so hadn't noticed whether or not the
effect was present.

The page itself confused me though as I thought the inline images were meant
to be working demos and they did nothing for me until I went to the demo page
itself.

[edit] fixed typo

